# Med Tech Labs



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Seem to have acces to this stuff right now,

Whats the views on the lab itself ?


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent - personal exp

And don't listen to the bull**** I had floaters in mine story I'm sure everyone checks what there gear looks like before they buy it


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Whats PIP like ?

Anyone else used ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Must be some more users ?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

using the test e for a cruise right now, not problems or pip with it... or floaters... it's painless


----------



## straws (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi mate,

I just finished a course of test p and mast ,I think it was underdosed ,diffo prefer pro chem,although there was no pip at all,which is a plus .think the gear is good enough ,but a bit week.not sure how much that helps.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Used there lean extreme, great blend prob best iv used, defo will use again


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Think al try there big n full and winstrol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Good stuff, seems like its not a bad lab then. Quite new isn't it ? So to early to fake ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh there new


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

can someone tell me whats in there blends please and what dose break down is cheers


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

test e - funnilly enough, test e.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Far too many blends to list tbh lol they have a fare few possibly 20 dif blends of a mix of diffrent aas.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Well maybe not 20 but defo 10-15 id say, defo a big selection.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

just seen them on another board mate cheers lol yeah a good few.

dont like any of them cant use most as well lol.

stick to test


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah no problems with PIP at all

Never used anything so painless

As for blends, there's loads lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone get a list up ? Reps available


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Test enth 300mg

Test cyp 200mg

Test prop 100mg

Test 400 (25mg acetate,40mg propionate,60mg phenylpropionate,75mg isocaproate,100mg enanthate,100mg decanoate)

Sus 250 (prop 30,phenylprop 60,isocaproate 60,deca 100)

Nandrolone decanoate 300mg

Nandro-test 400 (200mg nand dec,200mg test enth)

Nandro-test 500 (250mg nand dec,250mg test enth)

Trenbolone enth 200mg

Trenbolone acetate 100mg

TT 300 (test enth 200,tren enth 100)

Lean gain 200 (test prop 60,tren ace 60,mast prop 80)

Equitest 400 (test enth 200,boldenone undecylenate 200)

Duo tren 150 (tren e 100mg,tren ace 50mg)

Eq 250mg

Mast prop 100mg

Mast enth 200mg

Primobolan 100mg

Med-viron 200mg test enth,50mg test prop

Nmax 200mg nand dec,200mg npp

Npp 100mg

Anavar 100 x 15mg

Oxys 50 x 50mg

Dianabol 100 x 15mg

Turinabol 100 x 15mg

Stanabol 100 x 15mg

Arimadex 30 x 1mg

Tamoxifen 30 x 30mg

Stanavar 50 x 100mg (50mg anavar,50mg winstrol)

Turanastan 50 x 75mg (25mg anavar,25mg winstrol,25mg turinabol)

Med-blend '450' - 200mg bold undec,100mg test c,75mg tren e,75mg mast e

Med-blend '500' - 200mg bold undec,200mg test cyp,50mg tren e,50mg mast e

Lean gain extra - 50mg test p,50mg tren a,50mg mast p,50mg npp

Lean n mean - 50mg test p,50mg mast p,50mg tren hex

Lean extreme - 50mg test prop,50mg mast prop,50mg tren ace,50mg primo

Tri-tren - 50mg tren e,50mg tren a,50mg tren hex

Tren hex - 50mg

Big n full - 200mg bold undec,400mg test blend

Ana-mass - 250mg sus blend,25mg dianabol

Nandro-sus - 250mg sus blend,200mg nand dec

Hard lean - 100mg test cyp,100mg tren enth,100mg mast enth

Methyl-tren 1mg

Tri-dec 300 - 100mg nand dec,100mg npp,100mg nand undec

Methyl-mass - 250mg sus blend,25mg methyl test

Injecta-tbol 25mg

Triple 'en' - 100mg test enth,100mg tren enth,100mg mast enth


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow no need to put up a list shouts promotion

But yep ive used them and no complaints so far


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

thoon said:


> Wow no need to put up a list shouts promotion
> 
> But yep ive used them and no complaints so far


Hardly promotion mate. He asks to see a list. I copy and paste the list from my source minus prices.

Im not here to give out contacts. Most labs you don't need a list as they stock all the standard blends/compounds.

However you'll notice med-tech do that bit extra


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Med Tech is banging


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mojo-jojo said:


> Excellent - personal exp
> 
> And don't listen to the bull**** I had floaters in mine story I'm sure everyone checks what there gear looks like before they buy it


My friend did have floating bits in his, black particles. Used it anyway and suprisingly was ok.


----------



## UKlifts (Nov 27, 2012)

anyone got any experience with the med blend 450? Getting hold of some very soon, with fairly good price.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

**** hot stuff I'm trying to source it again, my local guy had it then he changed! Test400 is **** hot! 6ester!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone know if they have a website or agents?


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

good products. just remember that like all UG labs, they may not be making it in a GMP (or GMP-equivalent) facility. so don't expect Bayer/Schering/Organon perfection.


----------



## BigKahunas (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys

I'm a newbie member on the blog. I don't wanna start off by bigin up a lab. I'm using tren enth from med tech. Combined with test. I used it for a couple of weeks 200mg pw to start off in case it's bad. I've had to stop though for a back op and won't be back on until Jan.

I had no issues of pain at the site like I did with stuff I got from steroids uk.

Let me know what you think of med tech (batch 2991) and I'll check in again in the new year.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Yeh there new


They are not that new! I used their var about 3 years ago!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Effloresce said:


> Test enth 300mg
> 
> Test cyp 200mg
> 
> ...


i think we can add pct tabs, GH, and used to do HCG as well maybe they still do


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I've used there dbol 15mg tabs that were good little pink tabs I think we're good


----------



## Bk Rook (Jan 8, 2013)

hey guys just wondering about med tech... i got yellow 10mg dbols and wondering if they are any good or if they are real at all. i can use anyones help please and thank u


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I was offered med tech but internet forums say thats it hit and miss so I stuck with rohm


----------

